

New Simple Java API Search Engine - nerds-central
http://www.nerds-central.com/Search/Java1-6.html
Tired of Googling for Java Docs on like then searching the docs - the solution - a simple custom search engine using Google custom search
======
Adrock
I don't like that clicking on a link automatically opens in a new tab. Your
audience is technical and likely already has mastered using different mouse
buttons to open in the same tab or a new one. You've taken that option away
from me.

Also, the ads are intrusive and unrelated to my search. My search for
"arraylist" shows me ads for art above my results and even more on the side.
The same search on Google gives me the correct JavaDoc as the first result,
without any ads between what I typed and my first result.

~~~
AlexTurner
I tried the search for arraylist in Google. When I do it - the returned
javadocs are for an out of date set of docs. This is one of the problems this
search is attempting to address.

------
AmberShah
I'm totally missing the point. Why?

~~~
AlexTurner
I kept being asked how to easily look up java documentation and so made this
to fulfil the need.

